# Táo bón giờ không còn là nỗi lo vì mẹ đã có Special Kid Soulag'doux



## Tritue_thechat (1/11/19)

Làm mẹ rồi mình mới hiểu... không món quà gì quan trọng hơn sức khỏe con yêu. Con cứ ngày ngày vui chơi khỏe mạnh, đi cầu đều đặn là mình đã mãn nguyện lắm rồi" - Chị Đinh Hồng Hạnh (Ba Đình, Hà Nội) chia sẻ! Có lẽ đây chính là những lời tâm sự thật lòng của tất cả những ai đã, đang và sẽ làm mẹ!
Nuôi con, chăm con bên cạnh việc con sốt, ho, ốm mệt thì việc con bị táo bón cũng khiến nhiều mẹ vô cùng stress. Trên thực tế hầu hết các bé độ tuổi từ 1-10 tuổi đều bị táo bón ít thì 1 vài lần, nhiều thì có thể táo bón kéo dài hàng tháng, thậm chí hàng năm.

*Con bị táo bón, mẹ phải làm sao?*
32 tuổi mới lần đầu làm mẹ, với chị Hạnh, bé Rosa là tất cả của chị. Mặc dù làm mẹ ở độ tuổi cũng chẳng sớm gì tuy nhiên những kiến thức về chăm sóc trẻ nhỏ luôn làm chị bỡ ngỡ và bối rối.





_Bé táo bón là nỗi lo của nhiều gia đình (Ảnh minh họa)_​
Bé sinh non, chị lại ít sữa nên phụ thuộc nhiều vào sữa công thức. Bé Rosa lớn lên sức đề kháng kém, hấp thụ kém, chậm tăng cân và còn thường xuyên bị táo bón. Vừa đi làm vừa chăm con khiến chị mệt mỏi nên đành phải xin nghỉ hẳn việc công ty để ở nhà chăm con.
Đến khi con 6 tháng chị bắt đầu cho con ăm dặm, thường với những bé khác ngày ị 1 lần nhưng với Rosa lúc còn bú sữa công thức tuần bé đi 3-4 lần hỏi bác sĩ thì vẫn bình thường tuy nhiên đến khi tập cho con ăn dặm …thì lúc này cuộc chiến mới thực sự bắt đầu.
1 tháng sau khi bắt đầu cho Rosa ăn dặm, con bắt đầu có biểu hiện táo bón. 4-5 ngày mới đi ị 1 lần, có lần cả tuần. Mỗi lần đi đều khóc hết. Lúc đầu, chị Hạnh nghĩ rằng do con thay đổi chế độ dinh dưỡng nên hệ tiêu hóa chưa thích nghi. Chị đã nấu bột loãng hơn và tăng cường lượng rau củ. Nhưng tình trạng táo bón vẫn không cải thiện.





_Special Kid Soulag'doux giúp con đi cầu dễ dàng hơn (Ảnh minh họa)_​
Lo lắng cho sức khỏe của con chị Hạnh cũng đã thay đổi nhiều thực đơn, cho con đến viện khám. Tuy nhiên dùng men bác sĩ cho thì hiệu quả thế nhưng khi dừng thì lại táo bón như vậy. Khổ sở vô cùng. Nhiều hôm con đi mồ hôi toát hết ra, mặt đỏ bừng, thêm hậu môn chảy máu mà thương con vô cùng.
Rau khoai, rau mùng tơi, rau đay, chuối ,xoài bơ...đều dc đưa vào thực đơn ăn dặm mỗi ngày ...Thế mà táo vẫn táo. Táo nhiều khiến con thêm lười ăn, hấp thụ kém, sức đề kháng kém...Đúng là 1 vòng luẩn quẩn khiến chị Hạnh mệt mỏi vô cùng.

*Special Kid Soulag'doux- Món quà vô giá và mong chờ nhất của mẹ!*
Mọi việc ăn, ngủ, đi ị...tất cả đều xoay quanh con khiến mẹ chẳng có thời gian chăm sóc cho bản thân...thế nhưng điều đó chẳng quan trọng với mẹ, chỉ cần con khỏe mạnh, ăn ngon, ngủ đủ giấc, đi cầu đều đặn là mẹ đã mãn nguyện rồi.
Vẫn với hy vọng con đi cầu đều đặn, mẹ tiếp tục cho con đi khám bác sĩ uy tín và lần này bác sĩ khuyên mẹ nên dùng Sản phẩm trị táo bón Special Kid Soulag'doux cho con hàng ngày. Bác sĩ cho mẹ biết sản phẩm này được chiết xuất thiên nhiên, chọn lọc kĩ lưỡng từ các loài cây quý, không chứa chất bảo quản, chất bảo vệ thực vật nên rất an toàn cho trẻ nhỏ.





_Táo bón giờ không còn là nỗi lo vì mẹ đã có Special Kid Soulag'doux_​
Còn chút nghi ngờ mẹ đã tìm hiểu và truy cập vào thẳng website Trang chủ - Special Kid Việt Nam  gọi số điện thoại 0944.925.915 để nhờ tư vấn lại. Đồng thời cũng tham khảo review của nhiều mẹ trên page và trên group facebook, nhận được khá nhiều phản hồi tích cực, mẹ quyết định cho con dùng.
"Mình cho Rosa uống Special Kid Soulag'doux 10ml/lần vào mỗi buổi sáng. Thật bất ngờ, chỉ sau 3 – 4 ngày dùng sản phẩm, phân của bé đã thay đổi rõ rệt: khuôn phân nhỏ, có màu vàng và mềm hơn. Và sau 2 tuần, bé đã đi cầu đều đặn 1 -2 lần/ngày mà không phải thụt hay rặn đỏ mặt nữa. Sau đó mình duy trì cho con đều đặn trong 2 tháng, bây giờ sau khi dừng thuốc con không còn tình trạng táo bón nữa”
Giờ con đã ăn uống ngon miệng hơn, không còn sợ hãi hay quấy khóc mỗi khi đi cầu nữa. 3 tháng gần đây con còn tăng lên 1,5kg.  Quá là tuyệt vời. Hy vọng những chia sẻ thực tế từ chị hạnh và bé Rosa sẽ giúp cho nhiều mẹ khi có con bị táo bón!
Chữa táo bón cho con chị Hạnh đã làm được, còn các mẹ thì sao?
Liên hệ ngạy để được giải đáp mọi thắc mắc:
Hotline 04.6656.8111 - 0944.925.915
Fanpage: SpecialKid - Nâng tầm thể chất, Xứng tầm trí tuệ
Website: Trang chủ - Special Kid Việt Nam
Địa chỉ: Số 5B - ngõ 2 - Phương Mai - Đống Đa - Hà Nội


----------

